

Ask HN: Who's hiring Jr Engineers - anonymousjunior

I&#x27;ve been searching for a while so I decided I would reach out. Who out there is hiring junior developers&#x2F;software engineers?
======
dericson
[http://positions.bookbub.com/](http://positions.bookbub.com/)

Looking for developers excited to join a fast growing startup in Cambridge,
MA.

------
testingonprod
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/)

Alternatively you can email julie@nextdoor.com

------
jtfairbank
Shoot me a resume. Email in profile.

[https://reschedulemed.com](https://reschedulemed.com)

------
jonhearty
Datanyze in San Mateo is looking for developers of all skill levels. Email
jon@datanyze.com for more information.

------
JeffreyKaine
Zenefits is looking for all levels of developers. Specifically on the front
end.

Jerickson@zenefits.com

------
seekingcharlie
Where are you based? Can you include your email please?

